# Signatures



## Vickieh1981

Are they not going to show on here the same as they do on the stillbirth forum?

I like to see other precious angels tickers.


----------



## babesx3

yeah i agree!! i like to see the ticker! :(


----------



## Jox

Send a msg to wobbles and if most agree then im sure she will change settings to include signitures :hugs: x


----------



## babytots

Me too I like seeing tickers too x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Me to, feels a bit strange without our angels tickers x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Jox said:


> Send a msg to wobbles and if most agree then im sure she will change settings to include signitures :hugs: x

Thanks hun. Will do that xx


----------



## hayley x

yay glad to see you have your tickers :) x


----------



## Suze

I'm pleased to see the angel tickers and also the hope and happiness of those who then have a pregnancy ticker too. I am aware this can upset some people, it's just my opinion :hugs:


----------



## Jox

Lovely to see every1s tickers! X


----------



## MissMaternal

Yay, tickers :)


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Yay we have tickers :) x


----------

